# Milwaukee Vs. Makita



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Mintz said:


> I was looking into a new cordless drill, i own an 18v nicad dewalt drill and wanted to get into the new lithium batteries. I found these two drills and was wondering if anyone had used either of these two and what there thoughts were on them and if you guys maybe had some other ideas for a good cordless drill.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Makita-BDF452...ower-hand-tools&ie=UTF8&qid=1290209412&sr=1-1
> OR
> http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-260...ower-hand-tools&ie=UTF8&qid=1290209291&sr=1-3


 

I own that Milwaukee. I consider it light duty. Nothing over 3/4" paddle bit, or 3/8" ship auger bit. It's more of a spare to me. I find myself grabbing my full size 18 or 28 volt.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I've never looked at a parts breakdown, but I've hung mine up a few times before I learned it's limits, I can tell you that when the gears slip in the Milwaukee, they sound plastic.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I have the hammer drill version of the white Makita. I like it, I'm abusive to it too, hole saws, large unitbits, holes in metal over 1/2".


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I might switch to Makita when I get back in the market for a cordless.

I know the gears and all are plastic, but I just can't get over how light they are. They're half the weight of my bosch 18v nicad.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

I have that same Makita, except with the 3.0 amp hour battery instead of the 1.8 amp hour on, and I love it.

Both of these have all metal gears in the transmission. The plastic sound you hear when it slips are the little plastic ball bearings in the clutch. All cordless drills have the same plastic parts in the clutch mechanism.


----------



## Mintz (Sep 22, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I have the hammer drill version of the white Makita. I like it, I'm abusive to it too, hole saws, large unitbits, holes in metal over 1/2".


I was actually looking at the hammer drill version too, do you have the 1.5amp batteries or the 3.0amp batteries? and how long do they usually last?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Mintz said:


> I was actually looking at the hammer drill version too, do you have the 1.5amp batteries or the 3.0amp batteries? and how long do they usually last?


I just use the 1.5 ah that came with it, cause it's lighter that way. They charge in 15 minutes. I usually have to charge each one once a day sometimes more depending on what I'm doing.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

18volt Milwaukee HD, lithium/ion battery, very good drill. I've had a few Makita's and they don't like to be dropped...too plastic-y.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Go for the full size milwaukee m18 drill. It will rip itself out of your hands


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

randas said:


> Go for the full size milwaukee m18 drill. It will rip itself out of your hands


 
I just recently switched over to the M18 from 18volt dewalt.My old dewault of 12 years finally craped out on me.

I went with Milwaukee instead of another dewault because I feel Dewault has gone downhill. As far as rip inself out of your hands I really don't think so. It doesn't compare to my old dewault at all,The m18 doesn't seem to have the power that my old dewault did.Over all it is a good drill though.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I have the hammer drill version of the white Makita. I like it, I'm abusive to it too, hole saws, large unitbits, holes in metal over 1/2".


 
Which one doy ou have the bph452 or the 454? I have both and have send the 452 back twice for a new gear transmission. Only use 1/2 or smaller wood bits in it. The 454 on the other hand has took some major abuse had still runs like new.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Mintz said:


> I was looking into a new cordless drill, i own an 18v nicad dewalt drill and wanted to get into the new lithium batteries. I found these two drills and was wondering if anyone had used either of these two and what there thoughts were on them and if you guys maybe had some other ideas for a good cordless drill.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Makita-BDF452...ower-hand-tools&ie=UTF8&qid=1290209412&sr=1-1
> OR
> http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-260...ower-hand-tools&ie=UTF8&qid=1290209291&sr=1-3


I would not get that makita, go for the ones that have 454 in thier model number. I have both and have had a bunch of trouble with the 452. The 454 is way more heavy duty.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I like Makita's now. Although I have many Milwaukee's too. The M12 series has some good tools. My helper always has his on his belt. I tell him he is one of the Red Shirt security officers from Star Trek original series and its his duty to have it on him. Im not sure he knows what im talking about but he always has his drill handy......:whistling2:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

captkirk said:


> I like Makita's now. Although I have many Milwaukee's too. The M12 series has some good tools. My helper always has his on his belt. I tell him he is one of the Red Shirt security officers from Star Trek original series and its his duty to have it on him. Im not sure he knows what im talking about but he always has his drill handy......:whistling2:


I _barely_ know what you're talking about.
:laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> I _barely_ know what you're talking about.
> :laughing:


nice avatar...Resistance, haha, very cool, an old dog after my own heart.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

captkirk said:


> I like Makita's now. Although I have many Milwaukee's too. The M12 series has some good tools. My helper always has his on his belt. I tell him he is one of the Red Shirt security officers from Star Trek original series and its his duty to have it on him. Im not sure he knows what im talking about but he always has his drill handy......:whistling2:


Not that it matters, but I'd bet your helper talks some serious shnit about you behind your back.:laughing:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

jefft110 said:


> Not that it matters, but I'd bet your helper talks some serious shnit about you behind your back.:laughing:


 Oh he gets compensated well......


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> nice avatar...Resistance, haha, very cool, an old dog after my own heart.


I figured you, if anyone, you would get it... you know, the double meaning.
:laughing:
Haha, i'm such a nerd.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> I figured you, if anyone, you would get it... you know, the double meaning.
> :laughing:
> Haha, i'm such a nerd.


hey don't get all funny on me you ***.:laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> hey don't get all funny on me you ***.:laughing:


:laughing:

Dude, go find a parade to parlay @.
:thumbsup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

they get so old, I keep getting groped!
it's like going through the TSA!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

tates1882 said:


> Which one doy ou have the bph452 or the 454? I have both and have send the 452 back twice for a new gear transmission. Only use 1/2 or smaller wood bits in it. The 454 on the other hand has took some major abuse had still runs like new.


The one I'm talking about is the white 452. I beat it silly with no problems but I have abusing drills down to a science by this point. I'm in the process of moving to the LXT system now to replace my current system and the 454 is on the list.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> they get so old, I keep getting groped!
> it's like going through the TSA!


:laughing:
Well at least you're not in SF, your percentage of man-grope is considerably less.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> :laughing:
> Well at least you're not in SF, your percentage of man-grope is considerably less.


Bend over and spred your cheek's:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Bend over and spred your cheek's:laughing::laughing:


Dude, you're so fvcking ****.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> Dude, you're so fvcking ****.


Your the one that likes gay marrige and polosi:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Johnpaul (Oct 2, 2008)

Both drills mentioned are at the very bottom of both companies 18v drills. The Milwaukee drill has a much better chuck that is less likely to loosen when you are going through anything that sets up vibration (Hardie board ship lapped or stucco or plywood). The Makita is a 6 year old drill that was state of the art in 2005 but there are lots better drills around and this was designed for the DIY homeowner to drive screws and drill a few holes, same as the Milwaukee 2601. 

We have both in the shop and both have long since ceased to be used. The Milwaukee 2602 is a much better drill than either of the others with a lot more power. Avoid the half size batteries as they not only do not last as long as you would expect, they also do not provide nearly as much peak torque even when fully charged. They save 7-8 ounces which is great for the lady of the house but a poor trade-off if you need to use it to get serious work done. 

For compact get a 12v impact and for the rest get a high end 18v (our favorite is the DeWalt DCD970 with the 3-speed gearbox). No one reached for the DeWalts when we first got a few in to use but now they are the ones everyone tries to get to first when they are loading up in the morning. 

Best chucks by far are on the DeWalt and Bosch drills and the worst are on the Makita and Hitachi drills we have bought over the past 2 years. New models may be much improved so keep that in mind when reading any reviews.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I'll let the pictures of my tools answer that question.


----------



## stackappartment (Apr 4, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I'll let the pictures of my tools answer that question.
> 
> View attachment 5186
> 
> ...



Looked like the inside of my van when the shelf tipped over


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

stackappartment said:


> Looked like the inside of my van when the shelf tipped over


Yes, I've had that happen, EMT braces at the top work well


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I'll let the pictures of my tools answer that question.
> 
> View attachment 5186
> 
> ...


I'll take a guess......

let's seee......


ohhh, ohhh, I have it............Milwaukee


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Josue said:


> I'll take a guess......
> 
> let's seee......
> 
> ...


 
How'd you guess? There's one dewalt tool in there somewhere. I think it's buried out of sight


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> How'd you guess? There's one dewalt tool in there somewhere. I think it's buried out of sight


and there's one bosh too.



:laughing::laughing: BTW nice avatar :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

mcclary's electrical 




Mcclary, why are you impersonating a hacky, rat North Carolinian? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Josue said:


> and there's one bosh too.
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing::laughing: BTW nice avatar :laughing:


 
You like that? I'm trying to work on my gut


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> mcclary's electrical
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laughing::laughing::lol:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> You like that? I'm trying to work on my gut


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I'll let the pictures of my tools answer that question.
> 
> View attachment 5186
> 
> ...


how do you even have any room in your van?

Cases are overrated.

~Matt


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> how do you even have any room in your van?
> 
> Cases are overrated.
> 
> ~Matt


 

That won't all fit in the van, some of it is stuff that I don't need everyday. I took that for insurance purposes.

I like cases because it keeps my tools in good shape, no replacing cord caps on EVERY tool,,,(,J larson)


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> no replacing cord caps on EVERY tool,,,(,J larson)


HAHAHAHA


~Matt


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I used to have case for my stuff, but they got broken too. The only intact case I have is the one from my newest cordless drill.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> I used to have case for my stuff, but they got broken too. The only intact case I have is the one from my newest cordless drill.


so when youre done with work.. do you just load up wherever you are by just flinging your tools at the truck? 

Sounds like everything you own is broken

~Matt


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> so when youre done with work.. do you just load up wherever you are by just flinging your tools at the truck?


:laughing:

No, I either have bags for them or plastic tubs for the larger stuff like the roto hammers and such. 

I did toss a couple of cases before they got a chance to get broken cause the latches sucked.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> :laughing:
> 
> No, I either have bags for them or plastic tubs for the larger stuff like the roto hammers and such.
> 
> I did toss a couple of cases before they got a chance to get broken cause the latches sucked.


 
You USUALLY make good sense, buthrowing away a perfectly good blowmolded case and using a plastic tub is crazy. I've broken several of my cases, and you cam get new ones for like 15 buck on ebay, probably what you pay for a tub that won't make through winter. Oh that's rightm you live in Hell.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I'll let the pictures of my tools answer that question.
> 
> View attachment 5186
> 
> ...


HOLY CRAP and I thought I had a lot of tools


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> how do you even have any room in your van?
> 
> Cases are overrated.
> 
> ~Matt


he just drive a car with a reeeeallly big trunk


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> You USUALLY make good sense


I do? :laughing:



mcclary's electrical said:


> buthrowing away a perfectly good blowmolded case and using a plastic tub is crazy. I've broken several of my cases, and you cam get new ones for like 15 buck on ebay, probably what you pay for a tub that won't make through winter. Oh that's rightm you live in Hell.


I'm not sure if I threw them out or put them in the attic or somewhere else. And I didn't pay for the tubs. Free is good :thumbup:


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I'll let the pictures of my tools answer that question.
> 
> View attachment 5186
> 
> ...



Any problems with the M18 batteries? Mine are about 2 years old and I had two batteries die on me in the last two days. One of which was already replaced once on warranty :laughing: Great tools otherwise. Aslong as they honor the warranty for the full 5 years I'll be happy


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

bduerler said:


> HOLY CRAP and I thought I had a lot of tools


Gotta show the wife these pics...;-) She thinks im a tool geek ......Is the Milwaukee gear good ???....I see some of our wholesalers (supply houses) here in Oz starting to sell Milwaukee gear.....I myself have gone down the Makita route....

Frank


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

randas said:


> Any problems with the M18 batteries? Mine are about 2 years old and I had two batteries die on me in the last two days. One of which was already replaced once on warranty :laughing: Great tools otherwise. Aslong as they honor the warranty for the full 5 years I'll be happy


 
No, they 've done fine. I've got a few V18 that aren't the best. I have 11 m12 (small) and 3 m12 (large) 3 of the 11 small one won't charge correctly. They'll be going to the shop to hopefully be replaced. The shop that works on them here(Staley's ) has a machine that they plug your battery into, it tells them how many times you've charged, how many times you've short charged it, how many times it's been overloaded, how many times it's been overheated. They go by that more than the warranty time.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

Frank Mc said:


> Gotta show the wife these pics...;-) She thinks im a tool geek ......Is the Milwaukee gear good ???....I see some of our wholesalers (supply houses) here in Oz starting to sell Milwaukee gear.....I myself have gone down the Makita route....
> 
> Frank


Hey Frank, I have noticed a lot of plumbers use the Milwaukee gear so I stay away from it 

From what I can gather, the new Makita Li-Ion stuff is pretty good and I like some of the new(er) Bosch stuff that is coming out. All that stuff is handy because they do all of the tools to suit the one size battery - I've got mostly Hilti cordless gear and its all a mix between 14.4V, 22V & 36V Li-Ion. At least I can use the batteries in any charger.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Marcus said:


> Hey Frank, I have noticed a lot of plumbers use the Milwaukee gear so I stay away from it
> .


Thats weird.. Ive noticed the same thing, just never thought any further than that though.

~Matt


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> No, they 've done fine. I've got a few V18 that aren't the best. I have 11 m12 (small) and 3 m12 (large) 3 of the 11 small one won't charge correctly. They'll be going to the shop to hopefully be replaced. The shop that works on them here(Staley's ) has a machine that they plug your battery into, it tells them how many times you've charged, how many times you've short charged it, how many times it's been overloaded, how many times it's been overheated. They go by that more than the warranty time.


Well I went to the milwaukee service center here today and he took them, disappeared into the back for 30 seconds and came back with 2 brand new batteries in the packages :thumbup: he said NO PROBLEM. Asked if it was a common problem and he said no.. Weird that I've killed 3 batteries in two years but aslong as they stand by there 5 year warranty I'll be happy. I'll have gotten my moneys worth in 5 years :thumbsup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

randas said:


> Well I went to the milwaukee service center here today and he took them, disappeared into the back for 30 seconds and came back with 2 brand new batteries in the packages :thumbup: he said NO PROBLEM. Asked if it was a common problem and he said no.. Weird that I've killed 3 batteries in two years but aslong as they stand by there 5 year warranty I'll be happy. I'll have gotten my moneys worth in 5 years :thumbsup:


 
I hope I have the same luck. I'm gonna take 3 m12's when I go, and 2 V18's. All five don't charge fully and discharge rapidly.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I hope I have the same luck. I'm gonna take 3 m12's when I go, and 2 V18's. All five don't charge fully and discharge rapidly.


Dude, you _are_ the Milk man.
:laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Marcus said:


> Hey Frank, I have noticed a lot of plumbers use the Milwaukee gear so I stay away from it
> 
> From what I can gather, the new Makita Li-Ion stuff is pretty good and I like some of the new(er) Bosch stuff that is coming out. All that stuff is handy because they do all of the tools to suit the one size battery - I've got mostly Hilti cordless gear and its all a mix between 14.4V, 22V & 36V Li-Ion. At least I can use the batteries in any charger.


 

That's like a slap to the face No, a low blow kick to the balls


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I use Milwaukee corded tools every day. Milwaukee corded sawzalls are the greatest.


----------



## Kill O Watt (Dec 30, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I'll let the pictures of my tools answer that question.
> 
> <img src="http://www.electriciantalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5186"/>
> 
> <img src="http://www.electriciantalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5187"/>


Hey man, those pics are from 7 years ago....looks like you were snappin' shots for a wholesale lot on ebay or somethin....lol. Tryin' to get away from the ole' Milwaukee best are we?


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I had 8 of my 12 M12 batteries go bad between September and December. Put them on a charger and within 15 seconds both green and red lights would flash. I bought 2 XC batteries and couldn't believe how much more power, torque and stamina the Hackzall and Impactor had using the XC batteries. I turned in the 8 bad batteries to the supply house and the Milwaukee rep said they would replace them with no problem. I said I would rather have credit towards more XC batteriies so he just gave me $400.00 Milwaukee credit. I traded out for 5 XC batteries and a years worth of assorted sawzall blades. I'm happy.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> That's like a slap to the face No, a low blow kick to the balls


What part exactly? :001_huh:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

amptech said:


> I had 8 of my 12 M12 batteries go bad between September and December. Put them on a charger and within 15 seconds both green and red lights would flash. I bought 2 XC batteries and couldn't believe how much more power, torque and stamina the Hackzall and Impactor had using the XC batteries. I turned in the 8 bad batteries to the supply house and the Milwaukee rep said they would replace them with no problem. I said I would rather have credit towards more XC batteriies so he just gave me $400.00 Milwaukee credit. I traded out for 5 XC batteries and a years worth of assorted sawzall blades. I'm happy.


 

I'm headed in the same direction. I uses the small battteries for radios, wall scanner, flashlights. But the sawzall and impact work so much better with the big batteries. I've got three so far


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Marcus said:


> What part exactly? :001_huh:


 

My tools resembling a plumbers tools


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Marcus said:


> What part exactly? :001_huh:


 

But how do you like the 36 volt and can you post a link?

Even the 28 disappoints me sometimes, I would love to find a BADASS cordless drill


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> But how do you like the 36 volt and can you post a link?
> 
> Even the 28 disappoints me sometimes, I would love to find a BADASS cordless drill


Um, My 36V is Hilti - I have the rotary hammer & recipro saw.

Rotary hammer is probably good for up to 25mm into concrete & core-filled blocks, bloody handy for the odd tap-ins, plugs and sleeve anchors.

https://www.hilti.com.au/holau/page/module/product/prca_catnavigation.jsf?lang=en&nodeId=-24591


----------

